# Machida pee pee siggy



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Can anyone make me a Machida sig where he appears to be drinking urine?

I am a huge fan of Machida and feel this would be hilarious.

I didn't follow the template cause as long as Mach is there and the... ehm... juice is flowing it's all good. It's just for a joke anyways so don't go nuts guys. 

5k to whoever does it for me


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Can anyone make me a Machida sig where he appears to be drinking urine?
> 
> I am a huge fan of Machida and feel this would be hilarious.
> 
> ...


I think it needs the byline "How taste my own pee pee?" XD


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, I definitely have to try this one lol. Do you want it to say anything?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

the taste that's so elusive?  oh wait I think someone has that already lol

Rofl how tastes my pee pee is good too. ahhh arlovski!

Maybe "true champions let nothing go to waste".


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know why but I took a shot at it. hahaha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

awesome work Tony, this one was tough and I couldnt figure out how to go about it but you did a great job.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Toxic. I was kind of at a loss too. You are a crazy man Ape City hahaha.

I wanted half the sig to be legit and the other half funny.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> Thanks Toxic. I was kind of at a loss too. You are a crazy man Ape City hahaha.
> 
> I wanted half the sig to be legit and the other half funny.




Damn Toez, for you to pump out something this good with those crazy requirements is unbelievable. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's not as visually stimulating as Toez up's lol, but here's mine:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

not showing up DP.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> not showing up DP.


Now..?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

now you got it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

too good of a thread to pass up. well done guys.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys and great work D.P. This was a tough one.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well now that I am done laughing I gotta say awsome job guys!

The expression and the "mapeeda" things are hilarious in yours D.P, def an awsome job. 

I gotta give the win to Toez, though, cause he made it half serious, which I know I didn't ask for, but I dig it.

Both are so damn funny though. thanks again guys. Everyone should see these!

As always I will give points to both participants! Thanks guys!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No thank you for that lol, that was the most fun I had making a sig. 

Good job Toez :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Now we will see if your boy Rashad can handle the strength that comes with urine therapy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh man, it's gonna be tough...the only thing I can think of to counter that urine power is...well..I think you know where I'm going with this lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

more urine therapy? No...no...i got ya


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much Ape City I really appreciate that.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Oh man, it's gonna be tough...the only thing I can think of to counter that urine power is...well..I think you know where I'm going with this lol.


someone should make that into a sig lol


----------

